# DARK ANGELS new army Project Log



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

So I'm starting up a big DA army mayinly I'm building up units to a point where i still will be able to swap some weapons got to wait for them new ruls you know ^^. I'll try to sculpt and cast some ruin bases for those guys and have them all done for the arrival of some more cool stuff ^^

Blog post: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2012/12/dark-angels-om-nom-nom.html





































Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I await updates eagerly.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh damn. I wonder if they will create a 6th edition Dark Angels codex. With the new rules, they will be high in demand.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Yup, that's what I'm hoping for. I'm going to sell them all separately, unit by unit. Selling lots doesn't work out for me.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Hello people. got some post Christmas update on the Dark Angels

Blogpost: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2012/12/thoughts-from-depth-4.html



















I'm casting those bases 3 different paterns if interested in having them for yourself let me know.










Like this? Like it on Facebook : https://www.facebook.com/pages/Den-of-Imagination/302958173094710?ref=hl

Feed your Imagination.
Brovatar.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Oki a better look on the bases for Dark Angels resin cast by yours truly.

Blog article: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/01/its-important-to-have-good-base.html

What do you think? Ruined enough?



















Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

lookibg good so far keep up the good work


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm back on track with the DA project's

Got some Bikers for you today.

More pics: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/02/they-just-keep-on-coming.html
and some more: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/02/ravenwing-on-move.html



















And I have a tutorial on those weathered tires.
http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/02/bike-weathering.html










Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Very nice work! However, I think you may have overdone the OSL a tad on the bikers, and the mud on the wheels looks a touch too light. Or maybe that's just the lighting in the photo?


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Very nice work! However, I think you may have overdone the OSL a tad on the bikers, and the mud on the wheels looks a touch too light. Or maybe that's just the lighting in the photo?


Yeah it could be darker would be more fitting.

More DA action.

http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/03/bone-white-armor.html



















Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Those termies look awesome! Super smooth. Looking forward to seeing more


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

DA Tactical squad.

Blog: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/03/dark-angels-tactical-squad.html



















Feed your imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

The glow on from the plasma cells is just amazing. Seriously, seriously amazing.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Dark Angel Bosses ^^

Blog: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/03/psychic-power-and-force-sword.html



















Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

And some bikes



















Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Jumping from project to project but always finding some time to do some DA action. Today NJ.

Blog: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/04/airspace-secured.html



























The resin base is a Den of Imagination product.

Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## RedInventor (Oct 30, 2012)

I love how you did the wings man, looks great!


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

RedInventor said:


> I love how you did the wings man, looks great!


Second that motion.


----------



## bigray023 (Jul 4, 2011)

Totally impressed with the plasma glow on the marines. Awesome job Bro!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Stunning work here!! I bow in awe.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

OKi now time for another nit of Deathwing Exterminators ^^

Blog: http://goo.gl/lDUWr




























Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Another well done squad! Amazing work!


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Ddraig Cymry said:


> Another well done squad! Amazing work!


Thank you Sir!

Nephilim gallery: http://goo.gl/v4yJg










Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Some work on the Vehicles.
How do you like them so far ?



















Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Well I hate you for a start.

That angel looks fucking stunning!


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

hey there. awesome work as always. quick question.

the sword effect on that painted angel...was that done with an airbrush?

I'm a GK hobbyist and do not own an airbrush. Everytime I see that design I cringe and hope it was airbrushed because Ive tried very hard and watched all the tutorials but no luck.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Jacobite said:


> Well I hate you for a start.


I know right?


The green on the vehicles are great.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

CubanNecktie said:


> hey there. awesome work as always. quick question.
> 
> the sword effect on that painted angel...was that done with an airbrush?
> 
> I'm a GK hobbyist and do not own an airbrush. Everytime I see that design I cringe and hope it was airbrushed because Ive tried very hard and watched all the tutorials but no luck.


It was done with an airbrush but i did it without one here:

http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2012/04/dark-angel-captain.html


Thanks guys for your comments i love you too ^^.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Almost everything is glued for the DA army commission.

This lot will in cloud:
Azrael
Ezikiel
20 Tacticals
5 Veterans
5 DW Termis
2 Predators
1 Nephilim JF
1 LR
1 Witlwind
1 Drop pod

I'm having loads of fun with this army. The troops will be painted with the 6th company marking. Cant wait to see it on the table finished and ready to go. 

Blog: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/05/the-first-legion.html





































Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

*great work*

love your stuff mate you have great dedication to your work the spray looks amazing I need to find the time to have a dabble with this myself. it all looks very professional


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Great looking work thusfar, as someone else stated the Angel on the side of the land raider is incredible. Keep it coming!


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

So a busy Weekend but i got another piece done. Here is The DA Drop Pod. 

Blog: http://goo.gl/AsRCf



















And some pant on the troops.

Blog: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/05/getting-greener-and-greener.html



















Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

All these base colours are done with an airbrush right?


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Hellados said:


> All these base colours are done with an airbrush right?


Yup Thats right. if I had done it with a brush that would be insane xD


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

my thinking exactly


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

So here they come, the "1" Sq

Blog: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/05/first-tactical-squad.html




























Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## Arcticor (Mar 19, 2011)

You sir, are a wizard


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Arcticor said:


> You sir, are a wizard


Thank you I love you long time ^^ :wink:


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

OKi so it's a big one this time.
Got Two predators finished and the infantry just needs a bit more extra love but other then that we are almost done with this commission. I cant wait to hear stories of Xenos defeat from our client ^^.

Blog: http://bit.ly/ZmS7FA
Blog: http://bit.ly/11xISP5























































Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

AS per usual this is all look great man! Love the work on the base to its a nice touch!


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Your whites are as impeccable as your greens, do you undercoat it before applying the white and what white do you use?

Also how do you do the chests, blue undercoat then dry brush white?


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

White>Blue wash> almost white> white.

Hey guys so the Army is finished But i wont show the whole thing yet ^^ Stay tuned.

Blog: The Veteran Style! ~ DEN OF IMAGINATION Miniature Painting Service



















Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Finally one month in the making. Dark Angels army.
We really enjoyed this project. A lot of different models to paint up.

Blog: Dark Angels ARMY ~ DEN OF IMAGINATION Miniature Painting Service




































































































If you want to see more stuff visit our FACEBOOK page

Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Literally turning green with envy of your painting skills. Very nicely done.


----------

